# green cat snakes



## @limoo (Apr 13, 2009)

hi, i'm aware that green cat snakes aren't actually on the DWA list but i thought it would b a good idea too ask here. i was just wondering what their temperments are like, how big they grow to and what sort of setups they require? i'm not looking to aquire 1 anytime soon but just wanted to see if they might be something i might like to keep in the future.
thank you.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Temperament... unpredictable at best. 

Size... approx 5ft.

They require a large arboreal viv (something in the region of 3' x 3' x 2')

All boiga species are renowned for being a nightmare to get feeding in captivity. They stress very easily, you cant really handle them if you want them to stay unstressed (plus their not exactly friendly lol), and you cant have them as a display as they need to be kept somewhere quiet.

Lovely snakes, but not exactly the best pets.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi this is a good site.

Venomous Asians - Boiga cyanea


----------



## @limoo (Apr 13, 2009)

thank you. i might sound stupid saying this but are there other vemomous that aren't on the DWA list that are a bit smaller?
sorry and thanks


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

@limoo said:


> thank you. i might sound stupid saying this but are there other vemomous that aren't on the DWA list that are a bit smaller?
> sorry and thanks



Hognose : victory:


----------



## paraman (Oct 27, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Temperament... unpredictable at best.
> 
> Size... approx 5ft.
> 
> ...


Couldnt agree more, lovely but hard work and unpredictable even on a good day.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

@limoo said:


> thank you. i might sound stupid saying this but are there other vemomous that aren't on the DWA list that are a bit smaller?
> sorry and thanks


how about a sexy little semicinctus?


----------



## @limoo (Apr 13, 2009)

chondro13 said:


> Hognose : victory:


i feel so stupid now, i can't beleive that i forgot about hognoses :blush:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> how about a sexy little semicinctus?
> 
> image



:mf_dribble: stunning example you have there m'dear!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

@limoo said:


> i feel so stupid now, i can't beleive that i forgot about hognoses :blush:



Tis easily done  when people ask me if i have any venomous snakes i ALWAYS forget the hoggy - silly really, if they get a good chew on you they can give you a right comedy hand and one hell of a headache! Lovely snakes though, cant help but love them x


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> :mf_dribble: stunning example you have there m'dear!


:flrt: thank you, that was taken after its first slough yesterday since hatching



chondro13 said:


> Tis easily done  when people ask me if i have any venomous snakes i ALWAYS forget the hoggy - silly really, if they get a good chew on you they can give you a right comedy hand and one hell of a headache! Lovely snakes though, cant help but love them x


wierd how for once someone is considering getting a hoggie instead of crappy mangroves. rather glad to be honest


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> :flrt: thank you, that was taken after its first slough yesterday since hatching
> 
> 
> 
> wierd how for once someone is considering getting a hoggie instead of crappy mangroves. rather glad to be honest



Indeed! How many babies did you get in the end? I believe a mr douglas would kick me if i told him im seriously considering getting my little hoggy a girlfriend :blush:

:lol2:

Ive also made a silly mistake getting that dendophilia seen as i now dont really have space for a female cyanea... significant fail... damn impulse show purchases! Hes really pretty though... lol


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Indeed! How many babies did you get in the end? I believe a mr douglas would kick me if i told him im seriously considering getting my little hoggy a girlfriend :blush:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> Ive also made a silly mistake getting that dendophilia seen as i now dont really have space for a female cyanea... significant fail... damn impulse show purchases! Hes really pretty though... lol


Why would he kick you, have you seen the price of normal hoggies:gasp:...ive been selling mine for a good few years for £35 each and yet am seeing them for £120 each:gasp:

i actually popped into a reptile shop near me just for some fish tank filter tubing for medicating some frogs, and they then baby kenyans for £145 each....

i made the mistake of photographing some of my B.D outside the other day....i nearly died like 7 times:lol2:









if you ever thinking of parting with them:whistling2:

i know of some young CB female cyaneas if your interested


----------



## @limoo (Apr 13, 2009)

thank you both of you, think i might take a closer look at some hoggies they do look very sweet. i think it will be a while before i get 1 though i seem to live in a very reptile poor part of the country 
wildlife warrior your mangrove looks stunning!


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

@limoo said:


> wildlife warrior your mangrove looks stunning!


thank you: victory:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

@limoo said:


> thank you both of you, think i might take a closer look at some hoggies they do look very sweet. i think it will be a while before i get 1 though i seem to live in a very reptile poor part of the country
> wildlife warrior your mangrove looks stunning!


There is a show in Portsmouth on Sunday, there will almost certainly be hoggies there!


----------



## @limoo (Apr 13, 2009)

i work on a sunday, which sucks! besides i've spent too much money recently.


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Why would he kick you, have you seen the price of normal hoggies:gasp:...ive been selling mine for a good few years for £35 each and yet am seeing them for £120 each:gasp:
> 
> i actually popped into a reptile shop near me just for some fish tank filter tubing for medicating some frogs, and they then baby kenyans for £145 each....
> 
> ...


 
snakes with attitude love it :notworthy:


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Wildlife warrior your dendrophilia is making me really really jealous!


----------

